# Nutrena vs MannaPro ????



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Which do you feel is better? Any experience with either? My present feed will no longer be available soon, seems all the local feed stores are dropping TizWhiz. I need some good info soon. I do not have the ingredient label for the Nutrena but the bag that was at the feed store did not list any alfalfa at all in the ingredients. MannaPro has their ingredient label on their website. IMO the MannaPro is a bit heavy on the soy side but it does have alfalfa and contains no corn. Any opinions are helpful. I cannot go totally natural food at this time, time, storage, and pasture area just are not available. Half of their seasonal feed is natural food so pellets don't make up all their feed, except in the winter when I can't get hay. But still I want the best feed I can get. I will not use Tractor Supply DuMOR crap! Lost several rabbits from it once, will not use it ever again!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I've tried Nutrena and Manna-Pro..and Purina, and Dumor...

Of those, the Manna-Pro has done best for me. Not only that, but it appears to be much more palatable for the bunnies. It has the least fines of the lot, too, where Purina has by far the most. So less waste.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I lost a buck this spring and we wern't sure what had killed him. After he died,we had piled some other bags of a different brand of feed on top of the last bag of nutrena. When we started feeding the last bag of Nutrena we lost 2 - 2 month old kits. So now we figure the buck and kits died from the Nutrena feed.
My rabbits were always scratching out the Nutrena feed and looking for some thing else to eat. 
Doesn't the nutrena say some thing about forage products on the bag? Instead of hay or alfalfa?


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I like Manna-pro. The pellet is smaller but longer,so easier for kits to eat, with less waste. 
I get it when ever I can.


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

I only have experience with Nutrena of the feeds listed. Four years ago we fed Nutrena. We had no kits in a 10 month period. Once we changed feed, our rabbits starting producing. I suspect it is lacking in minerals of some kind.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm in SE Ohio, and feed my angoras MannaPro - Gro formula. I've tried other feeds, and always go back to it. The rabbits like it, & they do well on it. I do very little supplimentation to their diets.
Lisa


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I called my supplier and asked him to order the MannaPro for me. I used to use it until the local Farmers Exchange closed and I had to switch to the Tractor Supply crap. 

SquashNut, yes, the label says forage products. Does not say alfalfa. He did have one kind of Nutrena rabbit feed in stock and I read the label. No alfalfa, no yucca, none of the good stuff that you would normally feed a rabbit. Their website says alfalfa but does not list the ingedients. On top of that it says there are carrots in the feed. I've got several rabbits that will starve before eating a carrot.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

We have always used Mann-Pro...LOVE it and so do the bunnies. Have large litters, grow well.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We feed the local farmer's Co-op brand, so I couldn't offer any suggestion. I do, however, have a question... About how much does a bag of Manna-pro cost? I know that it will vary from area to area, but I'm just curious how it compares to what we're buying, which is about $11 for 50lb bag.

-Joy


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

We are paying almost $16 for a 50 lb bag. We were feeding Purina (blue bag) but they changed the feed tag to read forage products instead of alfalfa and we had problems with condition on our show rabbits and nursing does so we switched. I also informed the store manager WHY I was switching so he could tell the Purina feed rep that comes in. The rabbits seem to like the feed better but when we switched it threw them all off and they all looked like dandalions gone to seed  hair EVERYWHERE! At least it got the molts all done at once and they should look good for the fall shows now hehehe.
Melissa


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

menollyrj said:


> About how much does a bag of Manna-pro cost? I know that it will vary from area to area, but I'm just curious how it compares to what we're buying, which is about $11 for 50lb bag.
> 
> -Joy


Here, I pay about $13/50 lbs, which is an increase. I expect it will continue to increase.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

I just paid $13 for 50lbs of the Blue Seal Show hutch deluxe (which I gather is like 16 at retail!) but we're buying as a group to get a better price.

The stuff from the mill was 16 for 80 pounds (up about 3 bucks since Feb) plus I suspect that the quality there was tanking, or that it was just varying too much month to month. Guess I'll have to weed a few more rabbits out to pay for the difference...


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info! 

-Joy


----------

